
Forward-thinking Utrecht builds car-free district for 12,000 people - rapnie
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/15/forward-thinking-utrecht-builds-car-free-district-for-12000-people
======
eucryphia
Utrecht is dead flat.

